# Would a Sig P220 Combat fit a medium size hand better than a Glock 21???



## 32blownhemi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I bought a Glock 21 awhile back & love shooting it but an instructor said it was to big for my hands. That I couldn't grip it right because of it's size. I was wondering if a Sig P220 Combat has a smaller grip? I went to a gun show the other day but couldn't find both guns to compare. I was thinking that the Sig being a single stack mag would be a lot smaller. Does anyone own both? Thanks a bunch, Bill


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had a G21SF and a Sig P220 (remember that any 220 will have the same grip) and have held a lot of 21s in general and would wager that you will probably get a better grip on the 220. That being said, the 220 still has kind of a chunky grip but over all it will be lesser in circumference than a G21 or 21SF.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, the grip on the P220 is smaller than the grip on the Glock 21. I speak from experience since I own one of each.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Bill, can you draw it and shoot it and actually hit what you want with the Glock? If so I'd keep shooting it and ignore the "instructor". Results are more important then perfect form.


----------



## 32blownhemi (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for your reply's VAMarine, Rockhound & Rgrundy! Good it's smaller/easier to hold! I went on-line & bought it & it's on the way! Not sure if I should ask another question here or post again, but was wondering if they make thinner grips for the 220? But, actually this doesn't matter yet, as the gun might be a perfect fit as is. No since putting the cart before the horse! Ah, actually no, I'm not a very good shot with the Glock at all! So far I have just taken one private 2 hour lesson & a 6 hour group class with it. So I need to practice drawing & shooting. I want to have more than 1 gun chambered in .45 & figured the Sig would be a good addition. I also have an FN 5.7 but it's at Elite Ammunition having an 'accurizing job' done on it. Haven't shot it in 3 + months & I'm a much better shot with it. But, I prefer the double action or Double/Single compared to straight single action. Thanks again for the reply's! Bill


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bill
Congrats and enjoy your new Sig......stay safe shooting....JJ


----------



## 32blownhemi (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Chessail77! You stay safe too! After reading on this forum I'm wondering if a better choice might have been a S & W M & P .45? Oh NO! Now I have to buy another gun! B


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to shoot the Sig about ten thousand rounds first before you go looking for an additional pistol......JJ


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Just buy a decent 1911 -- they are easy to shoot, point well, and (for me) more fun to shoot than my G21 or the Sig 220 I owned, and sold.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Honestly get the new Sig broken in and spend some time enjoying it, that should help you decide what you may or may not want in the way of features of your next handgun, but be prepared it will likely be another Sig and if it is you have an affliction we call SIGness....JJ


----------

